# Installing my new bodykit



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

I finally got my bodykit installed on Thursday. I uploaded some pictures of the installation process on Flickr. Will post some better pictures after cleaning the car tomorrow. Hope you like it:

Chevrolet Cruze Bodykit 2013 - a set on Flickr


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look's good. The back of the car look's like a M3. Take the Chevy badges off and thrown on the BMW logo on it and see what people say...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I want those sideskirts, and I would get that same front bumper, but it would probably look off on a non mazda-fog light front bumper. The rear bumper, while nice, isn't my cup of tea. Over-all nice kit!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice, where did you get it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice body kit I like the style!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

gotta link? I only want those sideskirts!!! 

Loving that front end look!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the back bumper part of the kit but that's about it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like! Agreed, if you debadged folks would think BMW.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Car is looking beautiful. I specially love that color. 
Looks like you guys have switched over to the new bumpers. Although not my style it looks really nice. Think our Buick Veranos have switched to that style as well.

I'm also interested in those side skirts so link will be much appreciated.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Isn't that just a lip kit? Body kits replace the whole bumper lip kits are add ons (lip kits are much better). I personally really like it to be honest!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What part of the Pacific Rim are you located ?


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

As promised, some better pictures:















































The main difference with the 2012 model for the Thai Produced Cruze is the engine which is capable to run on E85, the interior leather that has gone from orange-black to brown, round start button, the rims and the front fog lights. 

As for the kit you can find more information at http://www.gworldauto.com The parts are produced in Thailand and are sold painted and ready to install. For the moment the company only exports to a few countries in Asia. The kit installed costs 500USD.

But if the demand is high for this kit or the side skirts only, then I can ask the shop owner to consider exporting or drop ship his products to North America.

Furthermore, I can finally tease most of the BMW owners that THEIR car really looks like mine. And to all other drivers I just tell them it's a BMW trying to be a Chevy Cruze:signlol:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a LTZ with a 1.8 boys . Presumable Thailand .


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Love the body kit, the front chin splitter and rear bumper really change the look of the car. I also have been eyeing those exact headlights. the taillights are very nice also but i plan on going with a smoked or black set for my white cruzen


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

brian v said:


> That is a LTZ with a 1.8 boys . Presumable Thailand .


Correct! Thailand. These are assembled at the GM Rayong plant in Thailand. At the moment we have 1.6 and 1.8 petrol and 2.0 diesel. Almost bought the Diesel version, but there was a 3 months waiting time and a price difference of 6,700USD

One big disappointment is that the LTZ doesn't come so well equipped as the US version. So no Navigation unit, electric chairs, etc. Very simple but expensive over here.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

That's a really sharp looking cruze. i digs it.


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

nice....i have the new fog light 2013 korean cruze alsogetting trouble to find kit for itcan you link the source...thanks


Agastya said:


> Hi,I finally got my bodykit installed on Thursday. I uploaded some pictures of the installation process on Flickr. Will post some better pictures after cleaning the car tomorrow. Hope you like it:Chevrolet Cruze Bodykit 2013 - a set on Flickr


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

I would most certainly be interested in purchasing this kit


htsob said:


> nice....i have the new fog light 2013 korean cruze alsogetting trouble to find kit for itcan you link the source...thanks


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

your car looks amazing, love the colour. Where did you get front/rear lights from?


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

> nice....i have the new fog light 2013 korean cruze alsogetting trouble to find kit for itcan you link the source...thanks


Contact "Oil" (Thai nickname) at G World Auto. Tell her you want the same bodykit as me "Agastya". Don't forget to give the paint color code so they can spray the kit with the right color. phone number +66874954411. I think they can ship to Korea.




> your car looks amazing, love the colour. Where did you get front/rear lights from?


My car dealer at Bangkok was very generous and gave me the headlights, rear lights, 3M film, anti scratch paint treatment and some other goodies for free. The headlights are made in Korea. A quick search on eBay will probably get you a good source. The rearlight are from China. There I would be more careful since you can expect to find the same product in different grades of quality. So better to find a shop in you neighbourhood that imports them to check on quality. Also count on replacing the bulbs with Philips x-treme vision H1 and H7.

Planning to get some dark grey carbon look Di Noc to cover the silver areas of the kit. They're not so scratch resistant.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Your car looks really good and you have the same headlights as mine!!


----------



## Agastya (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's a quick dirty temporary fix on the golden bowties. Looks cheap from close, but have to do with it until I find some Chrome stretch film. Or find a workshop specialized in cutting metal shapes and replace the golden insert with a stainless steel brushed one.

The vinyl I used is very low quality. Was sold to me for automotive purposes, but I wouldn't even use it for indoor decoration. Very scratch sensitive.


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

very nice :3tens:!! you just make me jealous


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I need a tissue for my drool...


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

That looks so badass. 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Omg that is sexy


----------

